# [PCGH Extreme] Lesertest: Alphacool LC-Display



## Henner (11. März 2008)

*Alphacool-OC-Display im Lesertest: Bewerbt Euch hier!

*Das Display von Alphacool wird intern per USB angeschlossen und in der PC-Front installiert, wo es zwei 5,25-Zoll-Schächte einnimmt. Dort zeigt es fast beliebige Daten an: CPU-Temperatur, Auslastung, Winamp-Musiktitel, Newsfeeds und vieles mehr. Nicht nur beim Übertakten hilft das zweifarbige, vollgrafische Display, das Wesentliche im Blick zu behalten. Die beiliegende Software läuft unter Windows ab Version 2000.

Was lässt sich damit alles anstellen? Probiert es aus! Gemeinsam mit Alphacool stellen wir Euch zwei Exemplare dieses Displays zur Verfügung. Anschließend berichtet Ihr hier im Forum über Eure Praxiserfahrungen.

Interesse? Bewerbt Euch einfach hier im Thread - schreibt, warum Ihr das Display gut gebrauchen könnt und was Ihr damit anstellen wollt. Unter den Interessenten wählen wir die zwei Lesertester aus, die das Display anschließend natürlich behalten können. *Der Einsendeschluss für Bewerbungen ist der 13. April.*


----------



## Maeyae (26. März 2008)

Und gleich nochmal.

Würde es sehr gerne testen. Habe zwar eine Logitech G15 mit Display, aber das ist für detailierte Systeminfos doch etwas zu pixelig und relativ schlecht lesbar. Zum vergleichen langt es aber alle mal.
Ich würde verschiedene Softwarelösungen zum befeuern des Displays testen und ob bzw. wie verschiedene Gimmiks darauf laufen.

MfG
Maeyae


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. März 2008)

Hallöle!
Ich würde das Display natürlich auch sehr gerne testen und bewerbe mich deswegen für den Lesertest.

Ich würde das Display hauptsächlich auf Kompatiblität mit aktuellen sowie alten Hardware Komponenten und mit Verschiedenen Windows Versionen (2000-Vista 64 Bit) testen.

Da ich mit meinem PC gerne Übertakte könnte ich mir mit dem Display CoreTemp sparen und es würde das OC sehr vereinfachen 

Außerdem sieht es noch sehr schick aus und passt somit prima zu meinem Modding-Gehäuse.

MFG ModdingfreaX


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (26. März 2008)

Will es auch testen, Dauerbetrieb, etc. Eben alles was man mit soeinem Display anstellen kann 

Momentan hab ich meine ganzen Gehäuse so gemodded dass ich nur noch einen 5,25" Einschub hab und in dem ist ein Laufwerk  Also müsste ich mir ein Plexi-Case nur für das Display-bauen da könnte man nen How-To draus machen


----------



## SkandaloeS (26. März 2008)

Auch hier bewerbe ich mich auch gleich mal.

Ich würde das Display mit allen möglichen Tools (Temperaturanzeigen, E-Mails, Mediaplayer etc. etc.) testen.
Zum Vergleich liegt ein Selbstbau LCD-Display 20x4 bereit.

Artikelbilder würden mit einer Eos300D geschossen.


----------



## HackinTosh (26. März 2008)

Hi,
ich möchte mich auch für diesen Test gerne zur Verfügung stellen. mein Hauptaugenmerk im Test läge auf der Software, vorallem auf deren Bedienkomfort. Nutzen würde ich das Display hauptsächlich zur Systemüberwachung.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (26. März 2008)

Ich will mich dann auch mal bewerben! Ich könnte das Display auch gebrauchen zur Überwachung der Komponenten (auch beim OCen)


----------



## exa (26. März 2008)

Auch ich bewerbe mich für diesen Lesertest, 

Die Bedingungen werden alle erfüllt, ein potente Kamera (8mp)ist ebenso vorhanden wie eine ordentliche Schreibe. Das Display könnte ich gut gebrauchen, da ich ständig programme offen hab die alles Mögliche anzeigen, ich bin ein Kontrollfreak^^; daher würde ich auch gerne testen mit welchen programmen das Display läuft und was man alles anzeigen lassen kann, und ob es auch für Media sachen taugt (WinAmp, VLC, PowerDVD...)

Würde mich sehr freuen, 

exa


----------



## blueman (26. März 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte gerne das Alphacool Display auf Herz und Nieren testen,
weil ich herausfinden möchte, ob es auch mit anderen Mediaplayern läuft
und ob es Vista kompatibel ist. Außerdem möchte ich gerne die Ergonomie 
beim Einbau, die Bedienungsanleitung, die Verarbeitungsqualität und die
Machart der beiliegenden Software testen. Mich interessiert auch die 
Möglichkeit, die Speicherauslastung anzuzeigen. Das Display der G15 ist ja nicht
so das wahre, deswegen hätten mein PC und ich gerne dieses Display, was 
auch noch super aussieht.

Allen anderen Bewerbern wünsche ich viel Glück.

Viele Grüße

Blueman


----------



## Dolceman (26. März 2008)

Hallo auch ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben. 

Warum? weil es einfach ein klasse teil ist und ich gerne im Gamemod sehen möchte wieviel Speicher und CPU Auslastung ich verbrauche, da die CPU getaktet ist.  Das ganze wird mit einem Intel Core 2 E8400 einem GIGABYTE P35 DS3, 2 GB A-Data und einer MSI HD 3870 getestet. Zum anderen würde das Alphacool LC-Display sehr gut zu meinem Tower (CoolerMaster Cosmos). passen. Fotos und ausführlicher Bericht ist selbstverständlich.

 Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Erfolg


----------



## Malkav85 (26. März 2008)

Hallo Redaktion,

ich würde ebenso gerne dieses Display testen, da ich viel mit multimedialen Dingen zu tun habe (Winamp, MusikMaker, Qbase, etc.) und gerne die Details von Prozessorauslastung, Lüfterdrehzahl, Winamptitel und Temperatur woanders als auf meinem Monitor angezeigt bekommen möchte.

Eine ausführliche und verständliche Berichterstattung ist für mich selbstverständlich.

Für Fotos kann auch gesorgt werden in Form einer Canon PowerShot mit 5 MP.

würde mich über ein positives Echo freuen.

MfG
Marc Stapp


----------



## dogy (26. März 2008)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls, das Alphacool LCD zu testen.

Ich hab schon viele Displays verglichen, aber bisher kein passendes gefunden. Da ich auf der Suche nach einem solchen Panel bis, um endlich die CPU- Lüfterdrehzahl der (ziemlich schlechten) Mainboard- Lüftersteuerung zu überlassen. Ausserdem sieht dieses Modell mit seinem grossen LC- Panel sehr sytlisch aus und würde gut in mein Thermaltake Gehäuse passen  Ausserdem scheint es recht viele nützliche Funktionen zu besitzen. Würde diese gerne alle mal ausprobieren. Und hoffentlich hat das Panel viele Lüfteranschlüsse...^^ 
Ich würde gerne den Lesertest zu diesem neuen Modell schreiben. Teythardware wären Ga-P35-DS3P, 2GiB DDR2 800 RAM, Q6600, X1950XTX (mit extrem lautem 2-Slotkühler, der trotzdem kaum kühlt^^) und n'geräumiger Bigtower der genügend Platz bietet für das Panle beispielsweise


----------



## Taigao (26. März 2008)

Würde Gerne diese Display mal Testen da ich an den Kauf eines Neuen Gehaüses denke und son Display würd sich da ganz gut drin machen 8).
Würde Natürlich auch einen ausführlichen bericht folgen lassen mit Bildern usw.
Momentanes System Athlon 5000+ X2 , Radeon HD 2900xt , 4 GB DDR2 GEil Speicher Low Latency , Mainborad MSI K9N Neo V3 .
Grüße Euer Taigao


----------



## drufnuf (26. März 2008)

Wäre ebenfalls sehr an diesem Test interessiert, da ich noch 2 freie Plätze für das Display habe!  Ich würde das Display mit in meine ersten core2duo-overclock-versuche mit einbeziehen und es auf herz und Nieren testen! Ich würde alle relevanten Punkte abarbeiten (Ablesbarkeit, Bedienung, sonstige Features...) und alle Installationsabläufe ausführlich dokumentieren (in Schrift und Bild natürlich ). Wäre sehr gespannt, was man mit diesem Teil alles anstellen kann! 

lg Stefan


----------



## VirusSXR (26. März 2008)

Hallo PCGHX!

Ich interessiere mich sehr für dieses Display, weil ich mir schon überlegt hatte es mir zu kaufen, so bietet sich eine super Gelegenheit es zu testen und das sogar für lau.

Ich würde damit viel machen, das heißt zum Beispiel: Temperaturen überwachen, Multimedia Infos anzeigen lassen, Taktraten anzeigen lassen oder sogar als Mediacenter missbrauchen. Dieses Display ist mir zur Zeit zu teuer sonst hätte ich es schon, aber ich habe schon vor längerer Zeit damit geliebäugelt, mir dieses Display zuzulegen.

Nun hoffe ich das ich einer der Glücklichen bin, und dieses Display von Alphacool testen darf.

Greetz,
VirusSXR


----------



## DEDE2005 (26. März 2008)

Hallo,

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für diesen Test bewerben.

Ich bin im 2. Lehrjahr Mechatroniker und beschäftige mich von klein auf mit PC´s. Sobald es was neues in den Rechner einzubauen gibt, bin ich kaum noch zu halten. 
Ich bin des schreibens mächtig und auch eine Spiegelreflexkamera ist vorhanden (Canon Eos).

Vor 2 Tagen habe ich mir eine Lüftersteuerung von "Revoltec" bestellt, sie ist somit optimal als vergleich für diese "Deluxe" Lüftersteuerung.

Meine Hardware:

* Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 3 GHz
Abit Fat1lity FP-IN9 SLI
2x2 GB A-DATA @ 866 Mhz 
ATI Radeon X1950 Pro 256 MB 
Samsung HD501LJ (500GB) + Western Digital WD2500JS (250 GB)


*Lg Dede


----------



## Roman (27. März 2008)

Dann versuch ich es hier auch nochmal:

Auch ich würde dieses LC-Display außerordentlich gerne testen  Anschließend würdet ihr natürlich mit einem ausführlichen Testbericht beglückt werden.

Wie immer: Digicam habe ich, schreiben kan ich, freuen würde ich mich!

Das Display bräuchte ich, um meine CPU-Temparatur einfacher und komfortabler zu kontrollieren. Außerdem habe ich derzeit keine Kontrolle über meine passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte. Ich wäre froh zu wissen, wie warms dort ist!


----------



## schitzophren (27. März 2008)

Hallo ich  bewerbe mich hiermit auch zum Test des Alphacool LC Display. Ich habe ein ähnliches bei einem Bekannten gesehen und finde es superinteressant. Vorallem würde mich es interessieren was ich darauf alles anzeigen kann sprich Wakü / Temps / Durchfluss / Spannungen. Dann natürlich die darstellung die es bringt und wie das ganze im Gehäuse aussieht. Stell ich mir in einem Schwarzen LianLi schon optisch sehr ansprechend vor. 
Ausführliche Bericht wären natürlich kein Problem, falls fragen zu meiner HArdware sind dann einfach auf den Link unten klicken da steht alles und Bilder gibt es auch haufenweise.
Vielen Dank udn viel Glück allen anderen !!

schitzophren


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (27. März 2008)

Nach welchen Kriterien wirde denn hier "gelost"? Schreibt ihr unsere Nicks aus und werft die in eine Lostrommel? *g*


----------



## ManuelSchneider93 (27. März 2008)

Hallo
Natürlich würde auch ich gerne das Display testen.
Ich habe eine Wasserkühlung und wollte gerne mal sehen ob man mit dem Disolay irgendwelche Vorteile hat. Einen ausführlichen Test mit Bildern von Einbau ,Funktionen und Bedienbarkeit würde ich natürlich im Forum veröffentlichen.
Mein System: Intel Pentium Dual Core E2140@3.2Ghz ,Asus P5NE-SLI ,Nvidia Geforce 8800GS ,2048Mb OCZ Gold 800Mhz ,320Gb SATA ,600Watt Superflower Netzteil und ein Thermaltake Armor Gehäuse in schwarz ,bei dem das Display hervoragend passen würde.


----------



## xxBass_tixx (27. März 2008)

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal. Das Display käme in mein Stacker 832 "Blue Star" wo es optisch sehr gut reinpasst. Und auch sonst einfach nur klasse aussieht. Selbstversändlich wird es auf Herz und Nieren in meinem aktuellen System geprüft und anschließend ein ausführlicher Bericht mit hochauflösenden Bildern verfasst und eingestellt.


----------



## Sil3ncer (27. März 2008)

da bewerbe ich mich doch direkt auch mal

warum ich das Display gerne haben würde?:

weil ich schon immer einmal eines wollte, die mir aber oft zu teuer sind und ich deshalb schon des öfteren überlegt habe, selbst eines zu basteln (löten) davon bin ich dann aber auch abgekommen, weil das display dann zu klein wäre und und und...

natürlich wird es, wenn ich es bekomme, ausführlich getestet. außerdem würde es sehr gut in meinem gehäuse aussehen


----------



## Sam_Fisher (27. März 2008)

Ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben.
Habe schon lange einen Blick auf das Display geworfen, aber es war mir zu Teuer.
Was ich damit anfangen will?
Die wärme meiner zwei 8800er beobachten wenn ich sie übertakte und vielleicht wird es noch die 3.
Desweiteren will ich meinen Rechner verschöneren


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (28. März 2008)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest würde das Display gerne nehmen damit ich immer meine Temperaturen im Auge habe und mich würde auch die Kompabilität zu Vista 64-Bit interessieren.
Vielleicht werde ich das Display in mein neues Gehäuse was in nächster Zeit bestellt wird integrieren z.B. ins Plexiglas hatte vor mir das NZXT Tempest zu holen.


----------



## xQlusive (28. März 2008)

Hallo, ich würde auch gerne dieses Display testen, könnte auch gleich die Features über meine IR-Fernbedienung meiner Creative Karte steuern. Ich benutte Windows Vista Home Premium 64 bit, und könnte es auch mit Windows XP bzw auch 98 vergleichen. Zu meiner Person, ich bin 18 Jahre und der Deutschen Sprache mächtig. Ich bin desweiteren ein Heimkino Fanatiker, der sehr viele Filme guckt (jedes Wochenende gucke ich mind 2 Filme, und der Videothekar ist schon fast mein bester Freund  ). Naja ich habe einen Core 2 Duo e4500 auf einem p31µAtx board, das bald in ein HTPC Gehäuse verfrachtet wird. So will ich mit dem Display immer meine Musik anzeigen lassen, oder auch Temperaturen auslesen, das auf dem HTPC PC meine Anlage angeschlossen ist, die den guten langen Tag Musik von sich gibt .

Mfg Constantin


----------



## Gr!nDeR (28. März 2008)

Ich möchte mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben, da ich erstens Bock auf das Display hab - das passt so schön zu meinem Silverstone Temjin TJ07 - und zweitens möcht' ich es als Kontrollanzeige meiner Lan-Gameserver via Samurize o.ä. nutzen..... desweiteren stell ich mir auch eine Verwendung als Display für den HTPC in meinem Wohnzimmer vor.
Bilder und ausführlicher Bericht sind selbstverständlich


----------



## Bigflut (28. März 2008)

*Bewerbung zum Lesertest: Alphacool LC-Display*

Ich will mich hiermit bei dem Lesertest bewerben um das Alphcool LC-Display zu testen.

Zu meiner Person:

Ich heiße Florian bin 20 Jahre alt und Arbeite als Industriemechaniker.

Zu meinen absichten:

Bin gerade dabei mir ein neues System mit Wasserkühlung zusammen zu stellen und will mit dem LC-Display die Überwachung von meinem System sicherstellen.

Warum ich der richtige für den Test bin?

Da ich durch das neue System auch neue Hardware Komponenten besitze, unter anderem ESA unterstütze Hardware kann ich das LC-Display in verschiedenen Variationen Testen. In meinem Fall wäre das die Temperatur Überwachung des Radiators und deren Lüfter, die Pumpen Werte wie Durchfluss, Fördermenge, Temperatur und würde es auch unter anderem gerne als Wiedergabeliste und ESA Kontrollzentrum verwenden. 


  Gruß Flo

  Viel Glück allen anderen Bewerbern zu dem Lestertest


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. März 2008)

Ja aber Hallo....

Das ist genau das richtige für meinen Doom Mod "Mars Station" !!! (Siehe Tagebücher)

Ich brauche noch ein Display oder Monitor um den Status meines OC Systems in meinem Doom Mod anzuzeigen, Cpu Status, Wassertemps, Doom Bilder etc.

Genau dieses Display hatte ich schon ins Auge gefasst....

Da ja der ursprünglich dort eingebaute Monitor Schrott ist, wär das genau der richtige Ersatz dafür.....würde sich auch Optisch hervorragend machen.....und das Beste : passt genau in den vorhandenen Ausschnitt 

Das Display wird von mir natürlich auf Herz und Nieren geprüft.....und hergeben tu ich es bestimmt nicht mehr.....

Bitte Bitte Bitte (schleim, schleim )

Mfg
Michael


----------



## Mike1 (28. März 2008)

Ich würde mich ja gerne bewerben, nur ist das Ding unter GNU/Linux verwendbar?


----------



## Gemil (28. März 2008)

Guten Tag,

dieses Display wäre eine Perfekte ergänzung für meinen Home PC. 
Ich nutze meinen PC hautpsächlich als Mediaplattform. Soetwas wäre dabei von Vorteil. 
Oft ist es vom Sofa aus schwer, zu erkennen welches Lied gerade gespielt wird, oder wie lange der Film geht.
Mit so einem Display wäre dies nun kein Problem mehr.

Ich hoffe, diesen Dysplay für euch auf Herz und Niren prüfen zu dürfen. Es auf Vista 64bit SP1 tauglichkeit oder XP 64 kompatibilität zu testen. Das otpische Design und die Verarbeitungsquälität darzustellen. 
Einfach: Prüfen wie es sich im Alltag schlägt.

mfg

Gemil


----------



## |L1n3 (28. März 2008)

Meine bewerbung:
Ich habe weder G15 noch irgendwas anderes was ähnlich diesem Displays ist und würde es zu gern testen. Mal sehen ob sich ausser daten auch andere sachen anzeigen lassen oder sich das ganze ein bissl schöner darstellen lassen.
Zum Beispiel einen Aufsteigenden Balken für CPU-Takt .. ein thermometer für die CPU-Temp usw.


----------



## Jägermeister (28. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde gernen das Display von Alphacool testen. Da die 2 benötigten 5,25 Zoll Schächte in meinem Gehäuse frei sind, bin ich wohl am besten für den Test geeignet
Natürlich ist es wichtig, sein Sytem im blick zu haben.

Mfg
Jägermeister


----------



## stadler5 (28. März 2008)

Hi,
ich möchte mich auch für diesen Test gerne zur Verfügung stellen. mein Hauptaugenmerk im Test läge auf der Software, vorallem auf deren Bedienkomfort. Nutzen würde ich das Display hauptsächlich zur Systemüberwachung.
Vorallem wie nützlich es mit dem Mediaplayer zusammen arbeitet


----------



## Crysistime (28. März 2008)

Hallo,
würde das Alphacool LC-Display natürlich gerne testen.
Ich übertakte auch hin und wieder mal und da wäre es schon gut und nützlich wenn man die Informationen(Temperatur,usw.) auf einen Überblick angezeigt wird.
Es würde auch gut zu mein PC passen mit der Farbe und so.
Ich will natürlich auch die Verarbeitung genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.
Das Design die Helligkeit usw. das Übliche halt.
Bin aber erst 15  macht aber nix.


----------



## butter_milch (28. März 2008)

Oh ja,

für diese Gerät möchte ich mich nur allzugerne bewerben und tue dies hiermit.

Würde sehr schön ein meiner Front aussehen 

mfg butter_milch


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2008)

Ich möchte mich dafür auch bewerben,warum? Nun es würde sich einfach super an meinem PC machen,so schön Blau,ja und praktisch ist es auch und umsonst!
Natürlich würde ich es auch ausgiebig testen!


----------



## 13thstreet (28. März 2008)

Hallo

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich dafür .
Wenn ich es testen kann schreibe ich natürlich mehr .


----------



## pierrebaer (28. März 2008)

Ich zeige euch schon wo der Haken hängt, also geht nach Hause mit euren G15 Tastaturen! hehe

gruß pierrebaer


----------



## igoroff (28. März 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich könnte mich auch gerne als tester anbieten......ich besitze ein NZXT Lexa und hatte sowieso mal vor, mit ein Display zu kaufen und es vllt so umzumontieren, dass es in die seitenwand passt.

Vllt hat euch ja auch mein Lestertest zur G15 (refresh) überzeugt ^^

Gruß


----------



## jaiby (29. März 2008)

Hallöle,

Ich bewerbe mich um ein Testexemplar dieser beiden Displays.

Ich habe im Moment vor, mir mit einem Microprozessor ein vom Computer ansteuerbares display zu bauen, das wäre allerdings nur ein 4*20 zeichen display.

Ich würde gerne alle Anzeigemöglichkeiten testen und dadurch auch bessere übersicht über die Temperaturen haben. Es wäre ein Dauertest (durchschnittlich 23 Std/Tag)

Ich habe mich auf der CeBit mit den Mitarbeitern von Alphacool unterhalten und wollte denen ein Display abkaufen. (GateWatch) Die haben sich aber geweigert^^ ALso musste ich mit dem Netzteil nach Hause gehen. Ich glaube, das gibt es noch nicht einmal in Deutschland. Bisher hab ich nur Testberichte aus Japan und den USA gesehen 

Aber back to Topic:

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, dieses Display testen zu dürfen.


Gruß Jakob


----------



## fiumpf (29. März 2008)

Das Display passt prima zu meinem Gehäuse:
Es ist ein schwarzes Aerocool ExtremeEngine 3T mit 3 freien Schächten die nur darauf warten, bestückt zu werden.

In letzter Zeit habe ich schon öfter mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir so ein Display zuzulegen; perfekt wäre natürlich ein Touchscreen!

Da bei mir keine G15 vorhanden ist wäre es schon praktisch, alle Werte der verbauten Komponenten irgendwo auf einen Blick abzulesen - und da kommt dieses Display ins Spiel.
Systemtools sind schon praktisch, nur hat man dann entweder die Taskleiste voll mit irgendwelchen Sensorenanzeigen (was auch unübersichtlich ist) oder es funktioniert ohne easy-going wie Samurize.

Sehr interessant klingen Features wie z.B. WinAmp-Titel anzeigen zu lassen Was geht da noch? Gibts da noch mehr Tools um sich vielleicht Ausgaben von anderen Programmen anzeigen zu lassen? Ich finde es heraus!
Vielleicht hat das Teil ja auch HTPC-Funktionalität und man kann evtl. ganz auf den Monitor verzichten.
Newsfeeds? kann man darauf vielleicht sogar seine eMails anzeigen lassen?

Zum Übertakten ist das Display optimal weil man stets alle Werte im Überblick hat und nicht auf Windowstools angewiesen ist.

Ich würde das Gerät auf jeden Fall testen.
Das Übliche wie Kamera und gutes Deutsch ist natürlich vorhanden.

LG
fiumpf


----------



## easteregg (29. März 2008)

Heyho!

ich würde das display in meinem Homeserver unter verschiedenen Betriebssystemen im 24/7 einsatz testen und damit im zusammenhang probiern, wie gut sich die software mit serverbetriebssystemen verträgt und inwieweit es für den 24/7 einsatz überhaupt geeignet ist.


----------



## Monolize (29. März 2008)

Ich würde ebenfalls gerne das Display testen, da ich solche spielereie am und im Rechner schätze und soetwas gerne auch mal ausprobieren möchte.
Und da bietet sich mit euch die Perfekte möglichkeit.
 Bitte, wählt mich   


Aber sperz beiseite:
Gehäuse wäre das Antec Ninehundred aus dem ich dann einfach einen Lüfterkäfig herausbauen würde.
So würde das nette Display in der Mitte positioniert werden.
Ebenso würd natürlich überprüft was sich alles mit dem Ding anstellen lässt.
Da wird es bestimmt ne menge Ideen geben xD
(Diashow, E-Mail anzeige, Temepraturanzeige, evtl sogar geschätzter Stromverbrauch, etc... )


Natürlich bin ich auch der deutschen Sprache mächtig und besitze eine Kamera.


----------



## philipp-dahmer (29. März 2008)

Hallo erstmal, ich könnte das display gut für die anzeige von temperaturen wärend des zocken gebrauchen. Da ich kein bock habe mir en 2. TFT hinzustellen.
Mein Sys:
Intel E6550@2*2,80GHz
Asus P5N32-E SLI
2*1GB Crucial DDR2-800 4-4-4-12
Zotac GeForce 8800GTX
2*Samsung 250GB im Raid0

MfG
philipp-dahmer


----------



## Tomish (29. März 2008)

Ich möchte mich auch gerne Bewerben.

Zum einen wohne ich in Portugal und bin einer der wenigen hier, der seinen PC overclocket, womit ich dann auch gerne meine Kenntnisse an andere hier weiter geben möchte. Allerdings ist das immer ganz schwierig, wenn man verschiedene Programme laufen lassen muss, die Temperaturen, Volt, Speed und das dann von mehreren Lüftern, CPU, Gafikkarte, Festplatte etc.. Somit fände ich es ganz interessant so ein Display mal zu testen, ob es wirklich alle möglichen Dinge anzeigen kann. Desweiteren würde ich schauen, ob damit verschiedene Programme funktionieren, wie z.B Thunderbird für eingehende E-Mails, sozusagen als Benachrichtigung, falls man gerade mal spielt etc. Auch würde mich interessieren, ob Multimedia Programme damit laufen, WMP, Winamp, I-Tunes usw.
Digitalkamera ist selbstverständlich vorhanden.


----------



## Steal-Angel (29. März 2008)

Hallo PCGHX Team,
ich möchte mich, wie alle Vorredner hier, für den Test des USB-Display's von Alphacool bewerben.

Es würde perfekt an meinen Medienrechner passen.

Manch einer wird sich jetzt fragen: an?
Ja, an, denn das Destop Gehäuse hat nur einen 5 1/4" Schacht, der logischerweiße von einem DVD Laufwerk gefüllt wird. 
Also, was würde ich mit dem Display machen?
Ich würde mir erstmal eine schöne externe Halterung bauen, die ich dann wunderbar auf den Wohnzimmer Tisch stellen könnte. Das ganze wäre ziemlich ideal, da ich dann auch beim Video schauen alle wichtigen Anzeigen im Blick habe.

Was mich ebenfalls sehr reizt ist die Kompatibilität mit Linux. Da ich sowieso vor habe mir neben Windows XP und Vista auch noch Linux zu installieren erscheint es mir geradezu perfekt, das alles mal auszuprobieren.

Eine Digicam ist selbstverständlich auch hier!

So Far
Stealy


----------



## Fransen (29. März 2008)

Hi PCGHX-Team,
hab mir gestern ein 7Zoll Touchscreen Display gekauft^^
bin mal gespannt auf diesen Test und was dieses Display so drauf hat....


----------



## bladewing (29. März 2008)

Hallo, ich würde mich auch gern für den Test bewerben.

Mich würde vorallem der Vergleich zur G15 und die Programmierbarkeit interessieren


----------



## Langamer92 (29. März 2008)

Hi PCGHX-Team,
ich bewerbe mich jetzt auch endlich für den Test des Alphacool LC-Display.
Meine Argumente warum ich das Display testen sollte.
Ich habe ein Lian LI PC101 und das sollte mal etwas aufgewertet werden ^^ Da käme mir das Alphacool LC-Display genau recht.
Ich könnte es an ca 4PC Systemen Testen Angefangen vom AMD 2800+ bis zum Q6600er 
ICh habe eine G15 von Logitech und würde gerne mal sehen wie die beiden zusammen passen.
Ich habe eine Digicam mit der ICh auch gute Bilder machen werde.
Würde auch testen wie es beim OC aussieht ob da die Anzeige etwas nutzt..

Hoffe die Argumente sind gut


MFG Langamer


----------



## Pahi (29. März 2008)

Hi PCGHX-Redaktion

Ich möchte gerne das Dysplay testen, weil ich gerne sehen möchte was das Display alles kann und ob se Kinderkrankheiten hat^^...ich besitze einen e4300 bald aber einen q6600 und möchte beide übertakten.

MFG Patrick


----------



## teh kakajwow (29. März 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
Ich habe natürlich Interesse am Display. Ich hatte noch nie ein "Fertig-Display", daher wäre es für mich was zum herumtüfteln. Ich würde am liebsten wissen, ob sich das Display viel einfacher handhaben (Einbau, Software) lässt, als ein selbstbau Modell, sodass der große Preisunterschied sich lohnt. Da es angeblich beim OCen Vorteile bringt hoffe ich, dass es schon 200MHz zusätzlich drin sind.  Digicam usw. ist vorhanden. Zeit auch. MFG


----------



## Uglyinside (29. März 2008)

Auch hierbei würde ich mich gerne bewerben....da ich leidenschaftlicher Übertakter meines Systems bin und mich schon sehr freuen würde auch beim zoggn meine Temperaturen im blick haben zu können, zudem sieht das Display einfach nur stylisch aus und auch das testen auf weitere multimedia Funktionen würde mir spaß machen


----------



## AMDSempron (30. März 2008)

Moin moin!
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für dieses Display, momentan habe ich noch einen AMD Athlon als schnellsten Rechner, aber ich werde mir bald einen Athlon XP-M holen und diesen dann weit treten. Deshalb habe ich mir schon auch ein Gehäuse gekauft, welches gute Kühlmöglichkeiten bietet, da im übertakteten Zustand ein XP-M doch sehr viel Wärme erzeugt. Dazu würde dieses Display gut passen, dann kann ich schnell ohne viel Arbeit die wichtigsten Daten ablesen können.
Eine vernünftige Kamera ist vorhanden (Casio Exilim EX Z110) und ich würde einen ausführlichen Bericht erstellen, mit Bild, Text und vielleicht auch Videos, damit man alles sehen kann!


----------



## CentaX (30. März 2008)

Ich möchte mich auch als Lesertester des Displays bewerben, da ich mich sehr für Zweitdisplays etc. interessiere. So habe ich eine G15 (blau) und eine Raidsonic ICY-Box mit einem Display, ich finde es praktisch, wenn man Informationen direkt am jeweiligen Gerät sehen kann.
Ich könnte dieses Display in meinem System sehr gut testen - ich habe die Betriebssysteme XP x86 und Vista x64 installiert, wodurch sehr gut die Flexibilität des Displays beurteilen lässt.
Befeuert werden die Betriebssysteme von einem Gigabyte P35-DS3P, einem auf 3 GHz übertakteten und mit einem Xigmatek HDT-S1283 gekühltem E4500, der für meine 2900 Pro 256bit Edition leider langsam etwas zu schwach in manchen Spielen wird.
Ich musste leider überwiegend Spar- Hardware verwenden, da mein Geld als 15- Jähriger Schüler leider etwas knapp bemessen ist - Das merkt man auch an meinem Arbeitsspeicher, 3GB RAM (ein Modul ist bei meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung, übertakten, frühzeitig gestorben) takeMS DDR2-800. Auch mit meiner Samsung HD501LJ, welche ich in der ICY- Box betreibe, bin ich nicht sonderlich zufrieden.
Das Gehäuse eignet sich sicher auch nicht perfekt für das Display - es ist ein Aplus Windtunnel. Doch da die Fronttür eh nur offen steht, könnte man das Display so ideal verwenden - zum Beispiel zum übertakten.
Eventuell könnte ich das Display auch extern anbringen, auch wenn ich an meinem Gehäuse keine unwiederruflichen Modifikationen vornehmen möchte. Da sich das Display auch mit Windows 2000 verträgt, könnte ich es eventuell auch noch mit dem Retro- System testen, dass ich bald bauen möchte - eines mit einer 3dfx Voodoo 5500.

Ich habe mich schon öfter bei Lesertests beworben, bekommen habe ich jedoch leider noch nichts. 
Es macht mir Spaß, längere Texte zu schreiben - so habe ich auch einen Erfahrungsbericht zu meiner Sapphire Radeon 2900 Pro 256bit geschrieben, welcher auch auf der Hauptseite von PCGH erwähnt wurde.
Ich verfüge über eine ganz gute Digitalkamera nebst Stativ und schieße gerne Bilder - in unserem Urlaub, aus dem wir gestern zurückkamen, habe ich ca. 600 Bilder geschossen, von den viele wirklich sehr schöne Motive haben.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich diesen Lesertest zugeteilt bekommen würde.
MfG


----------



## SkastYX (30. März 2008)

Mein Test würde warscheinlich eher die Hardware direkt interressieren, also ob man das Display auch anders als in den dafür vorgesehenden 5,25 Zoll Fächern nutzen kann, wie es mit nachrüstbarkeit/änderbarkeit von Hintergrundbeleuchtung und ähnlichem aussieht.
Dann wie es mit der Programmierung aussieht. Kann man das Display frei Programmieren oder ist man an Tools gebunden. Villeicht kann man es sogar als vollständigen Bildschirm nutzen.
Und zuletzt würde ich noch vergleichen, was sich am besten im Alltag schlägt: 2. Monitor, kleines Graphisches Display (g15) oder das Alphacool Display.


----------



## Thornscape (30. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich gern für den Lesertest bewerben, denn dieses Display unter die Lupe zu nehmen würde mich schon sehr reizen.
Etwas Hintergrundwissen ist durchaus vorhanden, ich habe schon vor ein paar Jahren Displays verdrahtet und Programmabläufe programmiert. 
Im Test könnte ich direkt mit einem blau invertierten 4x20 Display vergleichen. Von der Softwareseite aus steht sicher die Frage im Raum: Wer kann mehr? - Alphacool oder Programme wie jaLCDs?
Besonders interessiert mich die Geschwindigkeit des Displays: Grade bei Laufschriften merkt man ganz schnell, wie gut das LCD damit umgehen kann.

Eine Digicam ist vorhanden und macht gute Fotos, damit man auch ein paar Bilder vom Display im eingebauten Zustand machen kann. So zeigt sich gleich, wie gut das Display zum Beispiel in einem P182 von Antec aussieht.


----------



## Abaddon (30. März 2008)

moin !

würde das display gerne testen, weil es farblich zu meinem gehäuse passt und ich auf leuchtende sachen stehe. supi 

schönen abend noch und viel gluck.


----------



## 13thstreet (30. März 2008)

Hallo
Dies ist meine Bewerbung .
Bin 32 jahre alt und immer offen für neues .


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2008)

Hiho,

Ich könnte das Display bis an die Grenzen ausreizen durch die großen Informationen, die ich aus meinem Mainboard herausholen kann. Dadurch könnte Ich Daten über 2 CPUs und 2 Grafikkarten und noch die Daten meiner Wasserkühlung überwachen und zur Verfügung stellen.
In meinem Chieftec Mesh wären noch genau 2x 5,25" Schächte frei, in denen sich das Display sehr gut machen würde  
Bilder sind natürlich kein Problem. Meine EOS 300D macht Bilder die von der Qualität einfach genial sind.
Interessant wäre es für mich während dem Benchmarken und bei hohem Overclocking immer die Temperaturen und Daten meines Systems im Blick zu haben. Dazu könnte ich auch viele Tests bereitstellen.
Auch die weiteren Programmierungsmöglichkeiten würde ich sehr gerne austesten.
Einen ausführlichen Bericht würde ich sehr gerne schreiben um es den Usern hier im Forum zur Verfügung zu stellen 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn die Wahl auf mich fallen würde.

Vielen Dank der8auer


----------



## Pitchblack37 (31. März 2008)

Und hier gleich nochmal bewerbe mich für den Lesertest . Will das Display ausfürlich testen was es alles für Funktionen hat und was es bei meinen PC für Daten auslesen kann . Wird dann natürlich einen außfürlichen Bericht mit Bildern geben. Mfg


----------



## klefreak (31. März 2008)

hi!

ich würde das display gerne testen, weil ich schon lange nach einem passenden USB Display suche, welches meinen Big Tower bereichern soll. 

da ich Vista 64 benutze würde ich mich freuen um auf diesem Display zusätzliche Infos anzeigen zu können um meinen "Nichtbreitbildmonitor" etwas zu entlasten, da die ganzen Tools den Platz am Desktop doch stark einschränken


lg Klemens


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. März 2008)

Hi,

gerne würde ich das Alphacool LC-Display in meine noch zwei vorhandenen Schächte meines Sharkoon Rebel 9-Gehäuses verbauen.

Interessant herauszufinden, inwiefern die LCD-Software mit vorhandenen Programmen agiert. Zum Beispiel wäre die Darstellungen von Systemdaten als eine Art Ticker oder in Form, wie es das Programm Everest darstellt, sehr praktisch.

Nachträglich würde ich, wenn möglich, die Funktionsweise bei bewegten Bilder austesten, sowie die Darstellung von wichtigen aktuellen Informationen bei Medienplayern ala Winamp, Windows Media, Vlc usw.

Nicht zu vergessen selbstverständlich, wie benutzerfreundlich das Alphacool LCD sich anschließen und die von Alphacool zur Verfügung gestellte Software handhaben lässt.

Als System steht ein Q6600 (G0), Gigabyte P35 DS4, 4 GiB Ram Ocz Reaper Edition, Radeon X1950 Pro und ein topaktuelles Windows XP (32 Bit) zur Verfügung.

Den Dienst für die Bilder wird eine Canon Eos 400D verrichten.

Da ich bezüglich meines Rechners die Macke habe, ständig die Werte im Auge behalten zu wollen, schafft das Display eine gewisse Ordnung in mein Leben 

Liebe Grüße,
Wannseesprinter


----------



## dr___x (31. März 2008)

Hallo Team PCGHX,

Ich besitze ein Asus P5B-E, Intel Q6600@3,2Ghz(400x8), 8800GTX@621/1620/1008Mhz, 4GB GEIL@4-4-4-12 800Mhz, Vista64bit das alles wird mit einer Wasserkühlung, mit einem 360er Radiator gekühlt und sitzt in einem Silverstone TJ-07.
Ich will mir jetzt zur Regelung der Lüfter eienen Aquaero + Wassertempsensoren kaufen.
Zur Visualisierung der Meßwerte wäre das Display genau das richtige, da mir das Original Display des Aquaero nicht gefällt, außerdem würde sich das gut in dem Gehäuse machen...

DSC06320.JPG


----------



## Ramsie (31. März 2008)

Hallo

Hir mit bewerbe ich mich auch zum Testen des Alphacool LG-Displays.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich für den Test ausgesucht werden würde.
In meinem Beruf habe ich schon reichlich erfarung damit gesammelt Dokumentationen und Texte zu schreiben(dort für Natürlichebelüftungs anlagen).
Es würde mir sehr viel spass amchen genaue Beschreibungen.Aber auch benutzer freundlich keit und die verarbeitung des Geraetes zu beschreiben.
Es würden in dem Testberich auch einige Bilder auftauchen wo man z.B. das Menue und aehnliches des Bildschirms sieht.
Hinzu würde die genauigkeit getestet.
Das Alphacool Display würde in meinem Thermaltek Shark Tower ein platz finden.
In dem Toower befinden sich noch: 
-interne asetek Wasserkühlung
-Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 4x 3,2 Ghz OC
-4096MB DDR2 PC800
-768 MB NVIDIA Geforce 8800GTX PC
-700 Watt BeQuiet

Ich würde mich sehr freuen für PCGH Das Alphacool zu testen.

MFG
Ramsie


----------



## rattelst_2008 (1. April 2008)

warum ich so ein Display testen will. ??

Es gibt ein paar gründe ,

da ich vor 2 jahren selbst ein 20x4 zeilen Lcd display gebaut habe ,und mit einer passenden software angesteuert habe (Smarties LCD ) über den Paralellport. Das angezeigt hat Core Temp, Mainboard temp , Ram auslastung , belegung der HDDs ( Freier Speicher , genutzter Speicher )
Visuelle darstellung, anzeige welcher track . News Feeds RRS Kanäle .

Und da ich mir ein Server-Gehäuse der Firma Schäfer besitze würde es da sehr gut rein passen da ich die Netzwerkauslastung bzw. den Datenverkehr steuern will . ein Full-grafik display erlaubt unteranderen auch die darstellung einiger Symbole , wie die eines Ram-speichers oder einer HDD.

SystemKomponenten :

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-M68SM-S2L (rev. 1.0)
Ram :         Aenon 2 mal 1 Gig ram DDR2 667
CPU :         AMD Dualcore X2-5000+ BLack Edition
Kühler :      Artic Cooling- AM2
HDD:          Samsung 80 GB SATA 300
DVD:          LG DVD-brenner IDE
Netzteil :    Fortron Source 400 W
Grafikkarte : CERES 8500 GT 512MB
Gehäuse :  Schäfer Server-gehäuse 3x 5,25 zoll
               12x 3,5 Zoll racks

Und aus diesen Komponenten will ich die gesamtn daten auslesen ,deshalb will ich so ein Display Testen .
Da mir das display von der Logitech G15 zu klein und unkomfortalbel ist.

MFG Rattelst


----------



## Dolceman (1. April 2008)

Ramsie schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hir mit bewerbe ich mich auch zum Testen des Alphacool LG-Displays.
> 
> ...



Die Deutsche Sprache ist aber nicht gerade deine Stärke oder?


----------



## Kingpin83 (1. April 2008)

Auch ich würde mich hiermit gerne für den Test bewerben.

Danke.


----------



## Henner (1. April 2008)

Mike1 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ja gerne bewerben, nur ist das Ding unter GNU/Linux verwendbar?


Die beiliegende Software funktioniert nur unter Windows. Es gibt aber wahrscheinlich auch Linux-Software, die damit umgehen kann.


----------



## Henner (1. April 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> Nach welchen Kriterien wirde denn hier "gelost"? Schreibt ihr unsere Nicks aus und werft die in eine Lostrommel? *g*


So ähnlich  Zunächst suchen wir besonders vielversprechende Kandidaten aus (detaillierte Testpläne, passende Hardware, gutes Deutsch) - da es dann aber immer noch viel mehr Bewerber als Testmuster gibt, werden wir anschließend das Los entscheiden lassen.


----------



## Black-Hack (1. April 2008)

Hallo PCGHX-Team,
Ich bin auch schon lange auf der Suche nach solch einem Gerät, das meinen Chieftec BigTower verschönern soll.
Habe auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, eine G15 zu kaufen, allerdings ist mir als Schüler der Preis etwas hoch.
Wäre echt  klasse, dann müsste ich mir nur noch eine schöne Logitech/Razer Multimediatastatur holen, was für mich eindeutig preiswerter wäre.

Grüße
Gerwin Schwarz


----------



## SebastianH (2. April 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne das Display testen, da ich bereits mit Hilfe eines Mikroprozessors (ATMega 16) und eines 2 Zeilen 16 Zeichen LCD ein Display Programmiert habe, dass man an die Serielle Schnittstelle anschließt. Dieses hat die CPU Auslastung und die Systemtemperaturen ausgegeben.

Ich hätte dafür folgende Pläne zum testen des Displays:

- Größe und Anschlussmöglichkeiten
- Ausstattung
- Standardfunktionen (Im Mitgelieferten Programm)
- Erweiterte Funktionen (zum Beispiel durch selbst geschriebene Programme)
- Funktionen in Spielen
- CPU Auslastung (Die durch das Display verursacht wird)

Das wären meine Pläne für das Display.

Zur Verfügung stehen mir dazu 2 Computer mit 5 unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen.

Erster PC:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
GPU: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX
RAM: 4 Gigabyte OCZ RAM
Mainboard: XFX 680i SLI
Netzteil: 1000 Watt
Betriebssysteme: Windows Vista Business (64 Bit), Windows XP Professionell
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor (Big Tower)
Bildschirm: Samsung Syncmaster 931BF (19")


Zweiter PC:
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3000+
GPU: Nvidia Geforce 6600
RAM: 1 GigaByte Noname Ram
Mainboard: ASRock
Netzteil: 350 Watt
Betriebssysteme: Windows Vista Business (32 Bit), Windows XP Home, Windows 2000
Gehäuse: Noname (Midi Tower)
Bildschirm: BenQ T720 (17")


In meinem Testbericht wäre dann eine genaue Beschreibung des Displays, dessen Verarbeitung und ein Einbaubericht. Natürlich würde der Bericht Bilder enthalten, unter anderem von der Software, dem Display im Betrieb, usw..

Würde mich freuen wenn ich die Chance dazu hätte, dieses Display zu testen.

Freundliche Grüße
Sebastian H.


----------



## Dr.House (2. April 2008)

Hallo,ich möchte auch mal gerne ein Test-User werden.
Ein LC-Display würde an meinem Rebel 12 den letzten Schliff geben.

Hardware:

C2D 6750@3,6 GHz@1,5 Volt
Asus P5E X38
8800 GT
4 x 1GB Crucial Ballistix 800@ 1150MHz
Wasserkühlung:
EK-Supreme CPU-Kühler
EK-Graka-Wasserkühler
Laing DC1 
360er Magicool Radi
LG 62H DVD-Brenner(S-ATA)
450 Watt BeQuiet Dark Pro
Sound: Supreme FX II
Vista 32 Home Premium

Da ich total auf die Farbe blau stehe,wird das Alphacool LC-Display gut zu meinem restlichen System passen. Und mal gucken was man alles damit darstellen lassen kann. Überwachung der Temps u.s.w.

Werde mich freuen mitmachen zu dürfen.


----------



## hitti38 (2. April 2008)

Hi !
Würde das Teil auch gerne Testen, da ich das kleinere davon schon seit etwa 1 Jahr im Betrieb habe in meinem Computer.
Gruss Andreas


----------



## HarryHirsch (2. April 2008)

also ich will es nicht testen!
ich hab es schon über ein jahr in meiner kiste


----------



## GrossmeisterB (3. April 2008)

Erstmal einen wunderschönen guten Morgen an alle! 

Auch ich würde gerne das Alphacool LC-Display in meinen diversen Rechnern auf Herz und Nieren testen!

Auch wenn ich in meinem Beruf (Dipl.-Ing. Elektrotechnik) eher mit sehr viel größeren Strömen und Spannungen zu tun habe (Energieversorgung), so liegt mein privates Interesse sehr stark im Bereich der Computer und Elektronik. 
Ich würde daher auch ein besonderes Augenmerk auf die vielleicht nicht immer offensichtlichen Details eines solchen Displays legen, da ich bereits diverse Displays (darunter auch vollgrafische Displays) an diversen Computern im Einsatz hatte, welche sowohl über einen Mikrocontroller als auch über die Schnittstellen am PC angesteuert wurden.

Es stehen mir zudem diverse PC-Systeme zur Verfügung, unter anderem natürlich auch mein "Hauptsystem", welches in einem Chieftec-Gehäuse samt Wasserkühlung untergebracht ist (natürlich alles im Selbstbau entstanden).

Ich würde mich als langjähriger Leser der PCGH daher sehr freuen, an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen zu dürfen.

Viele Grüße

Nils


----------



## Alex2201 (3. April 2008)

ja auch hier würde ich mich gerne für einen test muster bewerben das Display würde perfekt zu meinem Neuen Lackierten Gehäuse passen und da ich nur 1 laufwerk drin haben hätte ich genügent Platz um es einzubauen 


würde mich freuen wenn ihr mcih für test auswählt

Mfg Alex2201


----------



## dida110 (3. April 2008)

Moin moin

Ich würde das Display natürlich auch sehr gerne testen und bewerbe mich deswegen für den Lesertest.

Würde gut zu meinem Case passen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx5NaBPpVY4 

Freundkiche Grüsse Beni @all


----------



## Nex (3. April 2008)

Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Lesertets bewerben, da ich das Display sehr gerne zum Übertakten nehmen würde und damit die Anzeige über alles sehr genau habe und ausserdem sieht das super bei meinem Gehäuse aus .

Da ich ausserdem gerne mir die Bedienung durch die Software und den Einbau der Hardware spiele und gucke ob es sich einfach lösen lässt, wäre ich ein geeigneter Kandidat.


Mfg. Nexer


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2008)

Tja, nun komm ich auch noch und bewerbe mich
warum?
Nun, ich baue meine PC's seit Äonen selber und noch nie lief einer auf Standard-Takt
Bin also durchaus ein potentieller "Kunde" für solche guten Teile

Ausserdem hab ich grad zwei 5,25-Zoll-Schächte frei


----------



## HarryHirsch (4. April 2008)

was auf jeden fall mit in den Test sollte ist die solftware zur Ansteuerung des Displays.
es gibt da LCDHype und die AlphaLCD Software.


----------



## Piy (4. April 2008)

Ich will auch testen. 

einerseits klasse für oc, andererseits kommt das bestimmt gut auf lans. 

Ich biete Fotos in 7mp-qualität und eine 2 in Deutsch (12. Klasse Gym).


----------



## mathal84 (4. April 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Interesse? Bewerbt Euch einfach hier im Thread - schreibt, warum Ihr das Display gut gebrauchen könnt und was Ihr damit anstellen wollt.



 Guten Tag,  

 hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für einen Test dieses Displays.  

 Nutzen würde ich dieses feine Stück für so ziemlich jede Art die ein  Home-PC-Spiel-Multimedia-Zentral-Rechner so hergibt   -  Bedeutet ein Test auf Herz und Nieren mit der Option eines Vergleichs mit dem Display der Logitech G15 und ob sich der Display lohnt. Vom Bild und etwas nachlesen schaut es auf jeden Fall so aus, nun muss nur noch ein anständiger Lesertest her :>

Ich würde sagen ich habe alle Vorraussetzungen dafür an Erfahrung, Schreibe und der Möglichkeit von digitalen Bildern, ich hoffe daher dass der Zufallsgenerator schlägt richtig zu 
  Mit den besten Grüßen aus München,   mathal


----------



## RioDio333111 (4. April 2008)

Hallo miteinander!

  Wie ja bereits hinreichend bekannt, sind die Besitzer von Lian Li Cases Anhänger der schlichten Eleganz! Zu dieser Gruppe zähle auch ich mich. Nun sitze ich vor meinem relativ neuen schwarzen Lian Li A70B Bigtower und betrachte meine Front mit mit meinen zwei Laufwerken und meiner Lüftersteuerung von Zalman. Und was fällt mir dabei auf?

_Da sind doch tatsächlich noch zwei 5,25 Zoll Plätze frei!_

  Das schreit ja förmlich nach einem ebenso eleganten Display, welches zufällig auch noch genau zwei Plätze belegt!

  Nicht nur vom Platz her passt dieses Display zu meinem System. Ich bin Overclocker aus Leidenschaft und könnte die direkte Ausgabe der entsprechenden Daten auf dem Display angemessen testen. 
  Zu meinem Software-Repertoire gehören auch Everest, Riva Tuner, MBM, Winamp, die alle von diesem Display unterstützt werden sollen. Diese Unterstützung werde ich im Rahmen des Test auf Herz und Nieren prüfen! 
  Des weiteren bin ich auch in verschiedenen Programmiersprachen wie z.B Delphi kein Greenhorn, sodass ich gerne auch die Programmierung weiterer Features testen würde.

  Ein Überblick über mein System:

  Intel E8400 (OC)
  Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4
Elitegroup N8800GT-512MX+HS
  Mushkin 4 GB DDR2 1000


  Kurz und knapp bedeutet das:

*Helft mir meine letzten beiden Laufwerksschächte zu füllen, und ich biete euch einen umfangreichen Test auf Herz und Nieren! 




*


----------



## 3DGamer (5. April 2008)

Schönes Display das sicherlich der Hinkucker auf Lan´s ist.
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest


----------



## korfe (6. April 2008)

Würde dieses Display gerne teste,da meine G 15 Tastatur im Mors ist,und ich das Display doch sehr vermisse!

Vor allem ist es wichtig,die CPU und GPU Temperaturen zu kennen!

Kamera,Rechtsschreibung und die von Euch geforderten Anforderungen sind natürlich vorhanden!


----------



## Venominus (6. April 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> Ich will auch testen.
> 
> einerseits klasse für oc, andererseits kommt das bestimmt gut auf lans.
> 
> Ich biete Fotos in 7mp-qualität und eine 2 in Deutsch (12. Klasse Gym).


 
HEHE... einer der wenigen die nicht so rum schleimen weil sie das gute Stück haben wollen...

Ich hätts auch gerne, darum bewerbe ich mich auch mal dafür.

Gruß Walter


----------



## y33H@ (7. April 2008)

Meine LEDs an der MFC1 leuchten nicht mehr, also muss für *bling bling* das Display her 

cYa


----------



## E-K (7. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

würde gern das Display testen, hab mir das auch schon vorher angeschaut, ist aber zu teuer gewesen. Ich habe zurzeit die G15 von Logitech, die ich mit LCDStudio ansteure und das ältere 4x20 LCD Display mit HD44780 Controller, welches zuerst mit jaLCD, dann mit LCD Smartie (dieses Tool wird weiterentwickel und unterstützt 'ne Menge Plugins) über Parallelport angesteuert wurde. Mein jetziges Board hat keinen Parallelport, deswegen wäre ein USB Display interessant zu testen. Hab Erfahrung mit Soft- und Hardware und sämtlichen Übertaktungs- und Überwachungstools.

mfg E-K.


----------



## d'oNe (9. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne das Display Testen, hatte es schon öfters mal vor zu Kaufen. 
Doch war mir nie sicher ob es meinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden würde.
Da ich auch Overclocking und Case Modding betreibe. 
Somit hätte ich jetzt endlich die Chance es zu Testen. 
Und ich wüsste womit ich mich am Wochenende Beschäftigen könnte! 
Natürlich bekommt ihr von mir danach ein ausführlichen bericht über das teil 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich am Lesertest teil haben könnte!


----------



## Fifadoc (9. April 2008)

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des *Alphacool LC-Display*

Ich rüste meinen Rechner gerade auf/um und Modde ihn dabei entsprechend. 
Da wäre ein Display sehr passend. Über ein entsprechendes Display habe ich bereits Nachgedacht, jedoch fehlte bisher das nötige Kleingeld. Ich würde das Display optisch passend integrieren in meinen Rechner und die Features des Displays auf Herz und Nieren testen. Interessant finde ich dabei die Features Systemwerte anzuzeigen und/oder das Gehäuse durch grafische Einblendungen aufzuwerten.
Die Funktionen würde ich unter WinXP, Vista.x86 und Vista.x64 testen.

Die Anforderungen erfülle ich natürlich, das System in dem es getestet würde, steht in meiner Sig 

teh Fifa


----------



## kuttis (9. April 2008)

Ich würde das Display gerne Testen, einfach um die wichtigsten Daten über meinen PC auf den ersten blick überblicken zu können.
Als gelernter Entwickler habe ich natürlich den ansporn herauszufinden, was das Display und die Software alles können.

Und evtl, wird es ja bald Teil meines geplanten selbsgebauten Gehäuses.


----------



## v3rtex (9. April 2008)

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest.

Als fleißiger PCGH Leser und Extreme Mitglied weiß ich, dass es auf eine saubere Schreibe ankommt. 


Bis vor einiger Zeit konnte ich ein Eigenbau-LCD im PC verwenden, dies hatte aber ein sehr schlechtes Kontrastverhältnis und war relativ dick.

Beim Betrachten des Displays im Internet kam mir eine Idee, wie man es gut zur Geltung bringen könnte (inklusive Bastelarbeit ).


An alle Anderen viel Glück


----------



## BMW M-Power (11. April 2008)

Liebe Redaktion,

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für das Alphacool LC-Display, da ich dann auf einen blick alle informationen über den pc sehen kann,z.B cpu temp, aktueller winamp titel usw. 

ich würde mich darüber freuen, wenn ich für das Alphacool LC-Display ausgewählt werde.

MFG

Pascal Hachem


----------



## butter_milch (12. April 2008)

Oh ja, 

hiermit möchte auch ich meine Bewerbung für den Lesertest des Alphacool LC-Displays einreichen.

Genug Platz im Gehäuse ist vorhanden genug schräge Ideen auch.

mfg


----------



## DataLorD (12. April 2008)

Dann Werfe ich meine Hut auch mal in den Ring. So ein Display wäre eine schöne Ergänzung zum Bereits vorhandenen iMon VFD, vor allem im direkten Vergleich der verschiedenen Technologien (LCD vs. VFD). Wobei der Optische Aspekt eher nebensächlich wäre, interessant finde ich persönlich eher die Technischen Möglichkeiten auszuloten, und den Usern zu zeigen, was man mit solch einem feinen stück Technik anzufangen vermag.

Referenzen: Klick mich

Weiterhin auf der Haben-Seite: eine 7MP-Kamera mit brauchbar Makro-Funktion, eine akzeptable Schreibe, und vor allem: Motivation bis in die Haarspitzen.

Sicher, viele werden jetzt fragen, warum den Noob mit seinem einen Beitrag nehmen? Nun, ganz einfach: Warum nicht? Das sagt ja nichts über die Qualifikation oder den Willen etwas zu diesem Forum beizutragen aus. Stiller Mitleser bin ich ja bereits länger.

P.S.: Hier das (hoffentlich) neue Zuhause des Displays:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. April 2008)

Liebes PCGHX-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Alphacool LC-Displays.

Da ich häufig übertakte und dann in Vollbild spiele habe ich keine Übersicht über meine Temperaturen. Desweitern habe ich auch mein PlayStation 3-System an dem Monitor angeschlossen und lasse im Hintergrund Musik laufen. Allerdings muss ich jedes mal um einen anderen Titel zu wählen erst wieder auf den analogen Eingang (PC) wechseln und dort das entsprechende Lied wählen. Da ist erstens nervig und zweitens ist es bei Online-Gaming auch nicht möglich.

Ich würde zunächst (natürlich) das Gerät einbauen und versuchen die Kabelverlegung zu optimieren und danach im Vorher/Nachher-Vergleich zeigen ob durch das Display die Kabelverlegung deutlich verschlechtert worden ist.

Danach würde die Software unter die Lupe genommen werden und schließlich die Anzeigevariatonen des Displays.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
André


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2008)

HAllo, 
hiermit möchte ich mich für den LEsertest zum Alphacool LC-Display bewerben. Ich könnte das Display ganz gut gebrauchen um damit temperaturen, Lüfterdrehzahl, Taktfrequenzen, usw anzeigen zu lassen. Und wer weiß: Vielleicht lassen sich dafür ja auch eigene AddOns programmieren.
Testen kann ich mit allen Windows Versionen von Windows 2000 bis Vista Ultimate 64-bit.Ich kann auch digitale Photos machen und werde sicherlich einen guten Test hinlegen.


----------



## M. Polle (13. April 2008)

Hallo, hiermit möchte ich mich auch noch als einer der letzten für das LCD von Alphacool bewerben!
Mein Schreibstil ist eigentlich aus meinen meinen bisherigen Threads und Posts bekannt!

Ich würde sehr gerne das Display auf Herz und Nieren testen und mal schauen, was man damit denn so tolles machen kann!
MfG M. Polle


----------



## browza (13. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde es auch sehr gerne in meinem NZXT Apollo black testen, da es sehr gut aussieht und eine Menge Funktionen hat.


----------



## Player007 (13. April 2008)

Hallo,

würde mich auch gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. Bin der deutschen Sprache gut gewandt und schreib auch nicht zu wenig.
Mir gefällt dieses Display sehr gut und passt großartig zu meinem schwarzen Rebel 9 Economy.
Ich finde es sehr wichtig, viele Informationen zu meinem System auf einem Blick zu sehen.
Kann auch gut mit einer Kamera umgehen, habe eine Sony Cybershot H5.

Vielen Dank
Kevin

Gruß


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2008)

Hallo, ich möchte mich für das Alphacool Display bewerben.
Ich könnte das Display gut gebrauchen da ich keinen 2. genügend großen Bildschirm besitzte auf dem ich mir zusätzlich viele wichtige Statusinformationen anzeigen lassen.
Hätte ich die Chance das Display zu testen würde ich es  mit allen möglichen Parametern bestücken von Temperaturen, über Spannungen, Musikanzeigen, Teamspeak , kleinen Flashmännchen usw. .
Durch meine G15 besitzte ich Kenntnisse mit diverse Programme zur Fütterung des Displays, ein "Anfänger" in Sachen Displayprogrammierung bin ich ergo schon mal nicht


----------



## moddingfreaX (14. April 2008)

*GESCHLOSSEN*


----------



## Malkav85 (14. April 2008)

noch nicht  

Aber der Einsendeschluss war gestern. Daher bitte keine Bewerbungen mehr posten. Danke.


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2008)

Wird der Auserwählte eigentlich öffentlich bekannt gegeben?


----------



## CentaX (15. April 2008)

Jo, ist beim Lian Li Gehäuse Test auch so gewesen...
Ich bin jetzt berühmt


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. April 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Jo, ist beim Lian Li Gehäuse Test auch so gewesen...
> Ich bin jetzt berühmt


 
Und ich hätt das Gehäuse sooo gern gehabt *heul*

Naja.. die lassen sich aber ganz schon Zeit beim aussuchen


----------



## CentaX (15. April 2008)

Das tut mir leid, ich wünsch dir, dass du beim nächsten mal was kriegst...
Mich hats in der letzten Zeit aber auch echt heftig erwischt >.<
GraKa schrott, Meerschwein muss morgen operiert werden... 
Ich hoffe das wendet sich jetzt damit langsam wieder zum guten...


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. April 2008)

oh das tut mir Leid,
hoffe das mit deinem Meerschwein wird wieder.
Was hat es denn?


----------



## CentaX (15. April 2008)

Es hatte letztes Jahr, ziemlich genau an Ostern, viel Haare verloren... War dann ein Hormonproblem, nach 2 Spritzen sollte es weg sein... Dieses Jahr ist es um die gleiche Zeit passiert 
Sie hat ne Entzündung an der Gebärmutter oder so was... so genau will ich das ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen... ich hoffe bloß, das geht morgen alles gut


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. April 2008)

Ok. das Arme! 
Wünsche ihm alles Gute.

Nebenbei: Mann zur Hölle wie lange dauert das denn bis hier mal die Gewinner genannt werden?


----------



## xQlusive (16. April 2008)

die haben die teile selber unter sich aufgeteilt, und sind ins ausland, wir werden die hardware für den lesertest nie sehen


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. April 2008)

Jaja... das wird sich auch lohnen bei 25 Euro kassen wert


----------



## CentaX (16. April 2008)

Hey moddingfreaX, wollt dir nur sagen, dass es dem schwein gut gehen soll 
Wir können es heut um 16:00 abholen...


----------



## Henner (16. April 2008)

Keine Angst, wir sind noch da - und die Displays ebenso  Wir werden die Tester in den nächsten Tagen wählen


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. April 2008)

Ein Glück! Schwein gehabt 

@centax: Puh. Das Schweinchen lebt noch


----------



## SebastianH (17. April 2008)

Bin ja mal gespannt wer die Tester sind 

*hoff*


----------



## exa (21. April 2008)

die redakteure sind wohl etwas überfordert angesichts der vielen aktuellen lesertests^^


----------



## VirusSXR (21. April 2008)

Ja, ja. Gut Ding will Weile haben...


----------



## moddingfreaX (21. April 2008)

Langweile würde es besser treffen 
Naja.. ich kann warten bin ja erstmal froh dass ich die Karten für dei Role Play Convention bekommen hab


----------



## VirusSXR (21. April 2008)

Das ist ja zumindest etwas, nicht wahr?


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (21. April 2008)

Gut Ding will Weile habe, ja songale es mittlerweile mal klar wird wer eins kriegt "Galaxy-Jan" 

zumal ich noch nie was gewonnen hab was in meinen PC gehört oder daran angeschlossen wird...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. April 2008)

Das ist kein Gewinnspiel, sondern ein Lesertest. Hier nimmt man nicht dran teil um das Gerät kostenlos zu bekommen sondern um die Zeitschrift PCGH(X) zu unterstützen.



Aber mal ehrlich. Mehr als eine Woche darüber? So lange muss das nicht dauern.


----------



## VirusSXR (21. April 2008)

Schon ungewöhnlich lange... aber ich denke das ist wegen der Masse an Tests...


----------



## moddingfreaX (21. April 2008)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Das ist ja zumindest etwas, nicht wahr?



Etwas ist untertrieben. Ich freu mich da schon heftig drauf  Abgesehen dass ich in meinem noch kurzen Leben noch nie etwas annähernd gewonnen habe


----------



## VirusSXR (21. April 2008)

Na dann, Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!


----------



## moddingfreaX (21. April 2008)

Danke  
Ich will ja nichts sagen aber den Thread hier könnten sie wenigstens mal schließen. Er ist ja mittlerweile schon zu nem richtigen "Laber"-Thread geworden (mit tollen Themen:"kranke Meerschweine","Gewinne" und immer wieder Beschwerden wie lange es dauert )


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (21. April 2008)

hast recht, dauert wirklich lange *spam off* 

(für mich ist das wie ein Gewinnspiel, es geht ja schließlich auch nur mit ein bisschen Glück und ich hoffe dass man hier nicht aussortiert wird nur weil sein PC vom Stand 2003 ist... bei einer Grafikkarte würde ich das verstehen, aber bei sowas wie Gehäuse, Netzteil oder Display  nicht... -.-)


----------



## Henner (23. April 2008)

Die Bekanntgabe verzögert sich noch um ein paar Tage, zuerst muss das neue Heft fertig sein...


----------



## Malkav85 (23. April 2008)

Immer diese Ausreden *zwinker*


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2008)

Das kann man ja noch mal durchgehen lassen  
Klar, dass das Heft wichtiger ist


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. April 2008)

Na hoffentlich kommt dann die neue PCGH wie beim letzten mal nicht erst 5 Tage später raus


----------



## killer89 (24. April 2008)

Ach, da waren die in der Redaktion doch alle am Feiern und ham den Termin verplant


----------



## Henner (28. April 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

wir haben ausgewählt, das Los hat entschieden: Das Alphacool-Display testen dürfen

*Wannseesprinter* und
*RioDio333111*

Die beiden werden auch noch direkt angeschrieben (dann gibt's auch weitere Details). Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Testen, wir sind auf Eure Ergebnisse gespannt!


----------



## Malkav85 (28. April 2008)

Glückwunsch euch beiden


----------



## Fifadoc (28. April 2008)

joa, GZ.
ich hoffe auf einen ausgiebigen test. mich interessieren die anschlüsse des displays, die steuersoftware und die änderungsmöglichkeiten der software. 
also haltet euch ran xD


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. April 2008)

Dito.

Ich bin gespannt wie die Tester die Kabelverlegung und (wenn das Profil stimmt) die Einrichtung von RioDio333111 auf Windows Vista (leider x86).


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (28. April 2008)

Freude Freude, aber nicht für mich 

Glückwunsch euch beiden, viel Spaß damit und behandelt sie sorgfältig!


----------



## RioDio333111 (29. April 2008)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich freu mich wie ein Schneekönig der Auserwählte zu sein! Bin stets offen für neue Anregungen aller User, auf welche Proben ich das Display stellen könnte. Wenn irgendwie möglich versuche ich alle Punkte in meinem Lesertest zu beantworten!

MFG


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (29. April 2008)

hält es den Sturz aus der Hand beim Auspacken aus


----------

